# PS/2 ports: finally dead?



## 80251 (May 23, 2022)

My most recent motherboard is a z390 (asrock Taichi) and it has one dual-purpose PS/2 port. Are PS/2 ports even included on modern motherboards? Or have they gone the way of the LPT and RS232c port?


----------



## ir_cow (May 23, 2022)

You can still find them on higher end motherboards. Mainly because some overclocking records is done with Win Xp. The other reason is some pro gamers swear by it.

Technically is it superior due to being a signal interrupt instead of pining. Though once you start to reach 1Khz, it stops being a factor as input lag.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 23, 2022)

My ASRock Z690 boards still have them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 23, 2022)

80251 said:


> My most recent motherboard is a z390 (asrock Taichi) and it has one dual-purpose PS/2 port. Are PS/2 ports even included on modern motherboards? Or have they gone the way of the LPT and RS232c port?


Yes B550 has 1

I remember in the AT to ATX transition days there were PS/2 Splitters since those Late AT boards had 1 PS/2 Port


----------



## bonehead123 (May 24, 2022)

ps/2...whahdatiz ?????? hehehehe 

Hello, this is 1985 calling, and we want ALL our antiquated, outdated ports/connectors/cables back, like, yesterday !!!!!

Yes I know some people still insist that they are useful, superior or whateva, but IMHO, they should have died a silent but painful death long ago, just like all the other tech from the 70's 80's, & 90's has....


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2022)

PS/2 is a feature I like to have, honestly.  Still hard to beat for keyboards.


----------



## SpittinFax (May 24, 2022)

bonehead123 said:


> ps/2...whahdatiz ?????? hehehehe
> 
> Hello, this is 1985 calling, and we want ALL our antiquated, outdated ports/connectors/cables back, like, yesterday !!!!!
> 
> Yes I know some people still insist that they are useful, superior or whateva, but IMHO, they should have died a silent but painful death long ago, just like all the other tech from the 70's 80's, & 90's has....



Did you know that the US power outlet plug was invented in the 1920's? We gotta get rid of that crusty old ancient shit!


----------



## MachineLearning (May 24, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Did you know that the US power outlet plug was invented in the 1920's? We gotta get rid of that crusty old ancient shit!


US plug is not great, UK did it far safer. Could use an update but it probably will never happen.
I agree with your overall sentiment though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> PS/2 is a feature I like to have, honestly.  Still hard to beat for keyboards.


N Key Rollover. It also keeps usb ports free for other traffic.



MachineLearning said:


> US plug is not great, UK did it far safer. Could use an update but it probably will never happen.
> I agree with your overall sentiment though.


We used to not have to idiot proof everything, let them weed themselves out lol.

Personal System/2 Origin








						IBM PS/2 - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




PS/2 Port








						PS/2 port - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				







SpittinFax said:


> Did you know that the US power outlet plug was invented in the 1920's? We gotta get rid of that crusty old ancient shit!



I preferred the PS2 Port like I did AGP, IDE-PATA, SATA, all dedicated ports for devices.

My first rig had a Serial Mouse and a Large DIN keyboard


----------



## 80251 (May 24, 2022)

I remember those DIN connectors for the old IBM XT systems. I don't remember if the IBM AT used them though.


----------



## Kwadratowicz (May 24, 2022)

Ps/2 is still in b450 board I've got, and I used it with my old ball mouse to install windows 7,cause drivers for USB where not included in win 7 installer for newer system.


----------



## mclaren85 (May 24, 2022)

I got two motherboards recently, Asus Tuf x570 gaming series have the PS/2 port, while MSI MEG x570s Ace max doesn't. Don't know why some motherboards have it and some don't.


----------



## Bones (May 24, 2022)

So what if a given piece of tech is from the 20's, 70's... Or whenever?
If it works, it works and it's *fact, *not fiction PS2 ports/periphials are still useful in many cases.

The option to have it for use if needed IS useful.

I did have once a USB controller in an Asus board go bad and I couldn't do jack with it, had to rebuild an *older* setup just to do an RMA for a replacement because I had no keyboard or mouse functionality to do it with.
The older system did it's job, got it done and got a replacement board in.
Those "Useless" PS2 ports served their purpose yet again, saving my bacon in the process.

I've always viewed such reliance on USB for everything as a problem with no redundency if you really need it.

And I can hear it now:
"But... It's older tech..... It's useless...."

Bull shiite.

_Let's see you USB only jocks pull that off in such a case - _*You won't *and good luck dealing if and when you do run into this kind of thing.

The standard still works fine and having this at least as a backup option is good, not to mention it frees up a pair of USB ports for use with something else too if you really need them.

Not to mention it lets you get around Microshaft's CPU microcode lockout of USB based keyboards and mice with Ryzen/Newer Intels if wanting to run Win 7 instead of Win10/11.
Yes, I do that too. 
Having the option to is always a _good_ thing regardless.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (May 24, 2022)

I have one on my Gigabyte B660M Gaming.


----------



## chrcoluk (May 24, 2022)

One is on my b450 pro 4 board.

My older z370 doesnt have one though.

Mixed views, certainly in the past ps/2 I had always seen as less complex and so a no bull type of connector.

However you cannot unplug and replug in windows without rebooting.

However I was reminded of how useful ps/2 is when I booted up proxmox for the first time and my usb keyboard didnt work regardless of bios settings, luckily I had an old ps/2 keyboard to plugin which I am using now on the system.  This problem was noticed only last year (possibly year before) on the latest proxmox build to date at the time, so even in 2020-2021 usb can be problematic for k/b on linux (and maybe bsd).


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 24, 2022)

80251 said:


> My most recent motherboard is a z390 (asrock Taichi) and it has one dual-purpose PS/2 port. Are PS/2 ports even included on modern motherboards? Or have they gone the way of the LPT and RS232c port?


Did you have a look here? It should give you a quick overview of which Z690 boards still have them. It's quite a mixed lot of boards that have them.








						86 Motherboards Compared for Intel Z690 Alder Lake
					

We compare all the new Intel Z690 chipset based motherboards for Intel's 12th Gen Alder Lake processors, so you can get an overview of which boards are worthy of your consideration and which can be skipped no matter if looking for something basic or a flagship model.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 24, 2022)

BIOSs with no PS/2 port have inherent USB legacy support, if there is a setting in the BIOS it will be on by default, on other boards there is no setting (to turn it off). Boards with PS/2 ports will have an setting option for USB Legacy and PS/2.


----------



## defaultluser (May 24, 2022)

I only cared about using a ps2 mouse until BIOS got full support for USB.  The 125Hz standard polling rate is way faster than the 60 hz PS2/2 stock .

The last time I had a PS\2 motherboard was 15 years ago!


----------



## Kissamies (May 24, 2022)

I can't even remember the last time when I've used that ancient connector on any of my main systems. On some older systems it's fine as in some cases, it has a better compatibility.


----------



## Tarte (May 24, 2022)

I like the PS\2 port.
When USB not working PS\2 still working.
It saved me several times.


----------



## Aquinus (May 24, 2022)

Tarte said:


> When USB not working


If USB is not working on a modern system, something has gone terribly wrong. My SBe machine doesn't have it and I've never missed it.


----------



## chrcoluk (May 24, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> If USB is not working on a modern system, something has gone terribly wrong. My SBe machine doesn't have it and I've never missed it.


That may be the case, but it happens regardless.


----------



## Steevo (May 24, 2022)

We are going back to star topology Twinax networks!!!
Truly remote users on dummy terminals with mechanical keyboards and no mouse!


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> The 125Hz standard polling rate is way faster than the 60 hz PS2/2 stock .


PS/2 is NOT 60hz.  Being interrupt driven, it's actually more akin to something like 1000hz in resolution.


----------



## Aquinus (May 24, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> That may be the case, but it happens regardless.


My tower doesn't have a PS/2 port and I've never needed to use it. In fact, I haven't used a PS/2 device in over 20 years. I think the whole USB not working thing is overstated.


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> I think the whole USB not working thing is overstated.


It is unless you are a pro-OCer tbf.  And even then you are pushing questionable stability overclocks.


----------



## Aquinus (May 24, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It is unless you are a pro-OCer tbf.  And even then you are pushing questionable stability overclocks.


I was going to say, if USB can't operate at 1.1 or 2.0, then I'm questioning the stability of the machine.


----------



## chrcoluk (May 24, 2022)

Aquinus said:


> My tower doesn't have a PS/2 port and I've never needed to use it. In fact, I haven't used a PS/2 device in over 20 years. I think the whole USB not working thing is overstated.


Its overstated until you wish you had the port when the usb device isnt responding on the OS.

Basically you are deciding if something is overstated based on your own personal experience. 

Never had an issue in windows, but sadly linux is a whole new ball game.  I have come across all sorts of weird issues on linux machines related to hardware compatibility for cpu's, gpu's usb etc.  They dont have the budget and access to hardware code that Microsoft do.


----------



## ir_cow (May 24, 2022)

Best apart about ps2 ports is when you unplug it, the computer has to be restarted in order for it to work again. Ah the good old problems of winxp


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> I only cared about using a ps2 mouse until BIOS got full support for USB.  The 125Hz standard polling rate is way faster than the 60 hz PS2/2 stock .
> 
> The last time I had a PS\2 motherboard was 15 years ago!


It still has to contend with other traffic on the Universal Serial Bus.

PS/2 is still a more direct route


----------



## 80251 (May 24, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Best apart about ps2 ports is when you unplug it, the computer has to be restarted in order for it to work again. Ah the good old problems of winxp


I thought PS/2 devices could only be unplugged when the system was off?


----------



## The red spirit (May 24, 2022)

ir_cow said:


> Best apart about ps2 ports is when you unplug it, the computer has to be restarted in order for it to work again. Ah the good old problems of winxp


It has nothing to do with Win XP, PS/2 isn't plug and play connector.


----------



## defaultluser (May 24, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> It still has to contend with other traffic on the Universal Serial Bus.
> 
> PS/2 is still a more direct route




And?  when each USB port is it's own controller, you're not exactly adding noticeable delay going through zero USB hubs on   the way to my mouse and keyboard.

*I used to overclock my PS2 mouse to 100 hz, but I can't tell the difference between that and USB.*



R-T-B said:


> PS/2 is NOT 60hz.  Being interrupt driven, it's actually more akin to something like 1000hz in resolution.




Horseshit.  You determine the serial transfer rate between device and computer. Old systems  defaulted that to 60 hz, and newer  can do 100+  Both devices data still have to go through the same latency of Windows I/O (so the benefits of direct hardware are lost in the noise)


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> Horseshit.


It's literally an interupt based interface, not polling based.  The keyboard is expected to do the polling of course but the interface key status is signaled as fast as possible at bus speed, 5mhz or 5000hz IIRC.  Google is free my man.  I know more about this than you are giving credit for.

Theres a reason some gaming keyboards still come with a ps/2 connector.



defaultluser said:


> Old systems defaulted that to 60 hz


Also I think you are confusing this with screen refresh rate.


----------



## 80251 (May 24, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It's literally an interupt based interface, not polling based.  Google is free my man.  I know more about this than you are giving credit for.


That dedicated, vectored, interrupt was way back in ISA days. I think PCI interrupts were level triggered and shared so not exactly the same. Do PCIe interrupts work the same as PCI interrupts?


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2022)

80251 said:


> That dedicated, vectored, interrupt was way back in ISA days.


Yep now we have superIO chips listening for the same interrupt and talking to the cpu through gpio pins, essentially being translators. Same end result.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> And?  when each USB port is it's own controller, you're not exactly adding noticeable delay going through zero USB hubs on   the way to my mouse and keyboard.
> 
> *I used to overclock my PS2 mouse to 100 hz, but I can't tell the difference between that and USB.*
> 
> ...


Ahem read what @Bones just said earlier


----------



## defaultluser (May 24, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It's literally an interupt based interface, not polling based.  The keyboard is expected to do the polling of course but the interface key status is signaled as fast as possible at bus speed, 5mhz or 5000hz IIRC.  Google is free my man.  I know more about this than you are giving credit for.
> 
> Theres a reason some gaming keyboards still come with a ps/2 connector.
> 
> ...


0

no, early windows systems all defaulted the port to 60 hz, which is why we all installed S2Rate on windows 98






						Changing PS/2 mouse refresh rate – Smallvoid.com
					

Improve the precision and smoothness of your ps/2 device by increasing the sample rate.




					smallvoid.com
				




*Listen to a man who has experience swapping back and forth on his windows system on crt, at 120 hz  and although I could tell the difference between PS2 default, and running at 100 hz, I couldn't tell the difference between ps2 overclocked and USB stock (twitch gaming and desktop use)*

Windows polls USB devices at that exact same "miracle PS2 1000 hz" refresh rate you keep quoting me (1ms update interval),* so with a tweaked usb mouse driver, the peak perforamce is just as high*


----------



## R-T-B (May 24, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> no, early windows systems all defaulted the port to 60 hz, which is why we all installed S2Rate on windows 98


sounds like you are confusing a driver limitation with a hardware one.  That's some old workarounds.



defaultluser said:


> miracle PS2 1000 hz


I never said anything of the sort.  I said that would be more comparable but interrupt based busses aren't polled at all.

Btw, I use a WASD code kb daily in ps/2 mode in part because the manual literally states that you'll get the best performance that way.

Since I don't have a PS/2 port, I use a 1000hz rated ps/2 converter.  Google "Soarers converter"


----------



## 80251 (May 25, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Yep now we have superIO chips listening for the same interrupt and talking to the cpu through gpio pins, essentially being translators. Same end result.


I don't think they're looking for edge triggered, unique, ISA interrupts anymore. If they're still PCI devices, in the PCI address space, I don't even think there's a unique interrupt anymore for keyboard activity, I think the SuperIO chip generates on interrupt for the entire chip and all its functionality. I suppose from the PS/2 keyboard controller's PoV it might be still exactly the same though.
It is strange how an interrupt driven device is being tied to a polling interval.


----------



## defaultluser (May 25, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> sounds like you are confusing a driver limitation with a hardware one.  That's some old workarounds.
> 
> 
> I never said anything of the sort.  I said that would be more comparable but interrupt based busses aren't polled at all.
> ...




And meanwhile, the rest of the world move on decades ago, because you have to be a damn audiophile type to think there is any difference in this Snakeoill


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> And meanwhile, the rest of the world move on decades ago, because you have to be a damn audiophile type to think there is any difference in this Snakeoill


Just stating the actual specs.  I fully acknowledge the difference is negligible and likely beyond perception unless maybe if you can press more than 6 keys at a time.  (PS/2 still holds the undisputed NKRO edge.)


----------



## Bones (May 25, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Just stating the actual specs. * I fully acknowledge the difference is negligible and likely beyond perception unless maybe if you can press more than 6 keys at a time*.  (PS/2 still holds the undisputed NKRO edge.)


I agree with this because whether it's 60MHz, 100MHz, 1,000MHz or any other MHz it doesn't make a rat's ass of difference because you cannot humanly press/click a button 60 times per second to match, much less exceed the polling rate of the device.
And if you are you're probrably using a bot which means you're cheating in the first place, however I can see a rapid fire controller possibly in use. 

For keyboards and OC'ing, are we overclocking our keyboards so we can benchmark notepad to see some extreme WPM?
I don't think so but go for it if you want, I'll come back later to see your scores because I'm not sticking around to watch.


----------



## CapitanXeon (May 25, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> unless maybe if you can press more than 6 keys at a time


I once had the misfortune of needing a shortcut that my keyboard physically could't do because of rollover, and it was a PS/2 keyboard. I know that was because the keyboard was crap, but it's something that never knew could happen on a standard user basis.


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2022)

CapitanXeon said:


> I once had the misfortune of needing a shortcut that my keyboard physically could't do because of rollover, and it was a PS/2 keyboard. I know that was because the keyboard was crap, but it's something that never knew could happen on a standard user basis.


a lot of old keyboards were 2 key rollover, and that is something you can legit hit without going into hotkey dark arts...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 25, 2022)

I still use a PS2 keyboard
mainly cause i hate change
IT has the WIndows 9X logo on it... thats how old it is
its using my Motherboards multi function PS2 port
Interesting enough when i upgraded from a a320m-h to my current board i went from 2 ps2 ports to a multi function


----------



## CapitanXeon (May 25, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> a lot of old keyboards were 2 key rollover, and that is something you can legit hit without going into hotkey dark arts...


oh my, that would be the absolute worst, i couldn't live with a 2 key rollover keyboard, period


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 25, 2022)

i hate change but to a point i have to change
PS2 keyboards work fine without any issue at all and require no extra work and remove no functions infact it add function to my computer
Ie ability to cold boot with keyboard press
and a ps2 keyboard looks the same as any old keyboard
+1 extra usb


----------



## Steevo (May 25, 2022)

CapitanXeon said:


> oh my, that would be the absolute worst, i couldn't live with a 2 key rollover keyboard, period


Some keys aren’t bound to the same SPI so some may have a 2 key group they are part of, but yeah, the cheap USB keyboards all fail at fast multi key gaming and or working between multiple screens for this reason.


----------



## ir_cow (May 25, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> It has nothing to do with Win XP, PS/2 isn't plug and play connector.


True. it isn't a plug and play like the USB successor. Last time I really used PS/2 was with WinXP. Same thing applies to all OSes.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Did you know that the US power outlet plug was invented in the 1920's? We gotta get rid of that crusty old ancient shit!





MachineLearning said:


> US plug is not great, UK did it far safer. Could use an update but it probably will never happen.
> I agree with your overall sentiment though.



As an aussie with our far superior electrical standards, I'd like to suggest we throw out the entire UK, as well as all of USA.
I mean we have USB, why keep USA?





R-T-B said:


> PS/2 is NOT 60hz.  Being interrupt driven, it's actually more akin to something like 1000hz in resolution.


Modern gaming peripherals and their 1000Hz refresh rates make it redundant, but for many years PS/2 was in fact quite a lot more responsive



80251 said:


> I thought PS/2 devices could only be unplugged when the system was off?


Unplugged whenever, but the system only detected new ones at boot (meaning if you swapped to another mouse or keyboard, it'd work but any new buttons etc would not register - and going from nothing to something, needed a reboot)


----------



## wolf (May 25, 2022)

Up until a matter of months ago my work PC still had PS2 ports, so my IBM Model M from 1989 plugged right in no dramas.

Now I use a USD adapter so I can continue to use the Model M because work has given us Surface Pro's, but I just checked a brand new corporate desktop and it still has them both, purple and green.


----------



## MachineLearning (May 25, 2022)

Mussels said:


> As an aussie with our far superior electrical standards, I'd like to suggest we throw out the entire UK, as well as all of USA.
> I mean we have USB, why keep USA?


Y'all have USB?!
I just bought more gameport cables and PCMCIA cards at my local Ray-dee-oh Shack yesterday...


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I mean we have USB, why keep USA?


*Sad 4th of July Noises*


----------



## Atomic77 (May 25, 2022)

LAST I saw PS/2 ports were still around on some desktop towers. these days almost everything has gone to USB 2.0 OR USB 3.0 and in some newer cases there is  also USB C.


----------



## Aquinus (May 25, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> Its overstated until you wish you had the port when the usb device isnt responding on the OS.
> 
> Basically you are deciding if something is overstated based on your own personal experience.
> 
> Never had an issue in windows, but sadly linux is a whole new ball game.  I have come across all sorts of weird issues on linux machines related to hardware compatibility for cpu's, gpu's usb etc.  They dont have the budget and access to hardware code that Microsoft do.


My tower runs Linux (and has been for years,) and I haven't had any issues with USB on that either. Once again, if a modern machine can't run USB 1.1 or 2.0, something has gone terribly wrong and the machine is likely not stable to begin with. Also, cost isn't a valid excuse. USB input devices can be had dirt cheap and is probably one of the cheapest things you could possibly buy for a computer. I feel that a lot of the reasons people are giving for using PS/2 is more snakeoil than anything else. Some of this might have been true in the past, but at this point, unless your chasing records, it probably isn't getting you much other than feelings of nostalgia.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (May 25, 2022)

I'm still using PS/2 mouse all the way from 2007 in my other PC (Sandy Bridge era one). It still works and fits my hand well so I see no reason to change it just because USB.


----------



## defaultluser (May 25, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Just stating the actual specs.  I fully acknowledge the difference is negligible and likely beyond perception unless maybe if you can press more than 6 keys at a time.  (PS/2 still holds the undisputed NKRO edge.)




No, that again  is the finest grade-A Snakeoil.



			https://www.devever.net/~hl/usbnkro
		


If your USB keyboard has a larger lookup table than the standard BIOS-compatible, then it will perform jut as many keys rollover in USB as PS/2.
*
Really, by upping the standard from these early shitty 2-key-rollover PS/2 keyboards up to 6, the USB default is good enough for 99% of gamers.  I's also just as perfectly capable of adding a 104-key lookup table to give it infinite key rollover*


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> I's also just as perfectly capable of adding a 104-key lookup table to give it infinite key rollover


and locking up in the bios at boot if left that way.  Still slightly inferior, however limited the benefit.

I deal only in spec facts.  I shy away from claiming I need or even benefit from any of this directly as that indeed would be snakeoil.



defaultluser said:


> the USB default is good enough for 99% of gamers


Agreed.  No need for bold.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 28, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> *Sad 4th of July Noises*


Not under lockdowns here lol



Atomic77 said:


> LAST I saw PS/2 ports were still around on some desktop towers. these days almost everything has gone to USB 2.0 OR USB 3.0 and in some newer cases there is  also USB C.


Not true, the latest motherboards still have a dual ps/2 port


----------



## caroline! (May 28, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Did you know that the US power outlet plug was invented in the 1920's? We gotta get rid of that crusty old ancient shit!


I love how the design looks like someone was tasked to come up with an idea for a new grounded alternative for the existing model but forgot, then 5 minutes before the deadline grabbed a regular plug and simply glued a round pin from a brit design to it, and everyone was OK with that. Then someone else barged into the meeting room and said _yoo what if we make one of the blades BIGGER so it's polarised lmao_ and once again it was a magnificent idea.



Spoiler



yes, I know the polarised version came earlier, don't ruin my tale





Mussels said:


> As an aussie with our far superior electrical standards, I'd like to suggest we throw out the entire UK, as well as all of USA.
> I mean we have USB, why keep USA?



Australia simply took the straight angled blades Hubbell plug and rotated it by 180º, but, these have been useful for my DC circuitry so I won't bash them as much as I bash the american plugs.

Back in topic PS2 is useful to connect my old IBM keyboard so manufacturers please don't remove it.


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Back in topic PS2 is useful to connect my old IBM keyboard so manufacturers please don't remove it.



Or simply use one of these?





My Z690 Aorus Master motherboard doesn;t have it either.


----------



## 80251 (May 29, 2022)

I thought the USB to PS/2 adapters were only for mice, not keyboards?


----------



## P4-630 (May 29, 2022)

80251 said:


> I thought the USB to PS/2 adapters were only for mice, not keyboards?


Not sure if it makes a difference.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2022)

80251 said:


> I thought the USB to PS/2 adapters were only for mice, not keyboards?



There are 1s specific to each


----------



## P4-630 (May 29, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> There are 1s specific to each


So an adapter does work.


----------



## 80251 (May 29, 2022)

The USB-to-PS/2 mice adapters that I have don't work for PS/2 keyboards.


----------



## caroline! (May 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Or simply use one of these?
> View attachment 249157
> 
> 
> My Z690 Aorus Master motherboard doesn;t have it either.





80251 said:


> I thought the USB to PS/2 adapters were only for mice, not keyboards?


Or replace the whole wire for an USB but that's not happening until I upgrade my PC and the new mobo doesn't comes with a PS/2 port, that'll be around 2030 though, if I live.


----------



## Bones (May 29, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> There are 1s specific to each


Correct.
They look the same except for color - Green is for a mouse, purple is for a keyboard.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2022)

80251 said:


> The USB-to-PS/2 mice adapters that I have don't work for PS/2 keyboards.


Thats right because half the plug is used for mice the other for keyboards



Bones said:


> Correct.
> They look the same except for color - Green is for a mouse, purple is for a keyboard.


I remember them being grey or black before Green/Violet came about


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2022)

caroline! said:


> I love how the design looks like someone was tasked to come up with an idea for a new grounded alternative for the existing model but forgot, then 5 minutes before the deadline grabbed a regular plug and simply glued a round pin from a brit design to it, and everyone was OK with that. Then someone else barged into the meeting room and said _yoo what if we make one of the blades BIGGER so it's polarised lmao_ and once again it was a magnificent idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We also settled on one single voltage (240v 10A) instead of the mishmash you guys use, I still love that Murrica invented slow drip coffee and convinced themselves it's the superior option for the refined palate... instead of being forced to do it since your power sockets cant handle an electric kettle (and the old style stove type kettles felt too british or something)

(Average US socket ~1100W, UK sockets 3000W, Au sockets 2400W)
Average UK Kettle is 2800W, Au 2400W Average US kettle is... 1100W

So Again: The USA needs to move to USB, 110V to 230V, Freedom units to metric (your money is metric. you can do it!) and finally going back to the thread title:

Stop defending the PS/2.
We're already using the PS5 here.



(PS2 is dead for the home consumer, but it's going to last another slow decade in the business/enterprise world)


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> We also settled on one single voltage (240v 10A) instead of the mishmash you guys use, I still love that Murrica invented slow drip coffee and convinced themselves it's the superior option for the refined palate... instead of being forced to do it since your power sockets cant handle an electric kettle (and the old style stove type kettles felt too british or something)
> 
> (Average US socket ~1100W, UK sockets 3000W, Au sockets 2400W)
> Average UK Kettle is 2800W, Au 2400W Average US kettle is... 1100W
> ...


We get 250V 125A to the home, we use a neutral to divide it, that's it. So for Ovens/Dryers we have a L1, L2, Neutral, and sometimes Ground.

Fyi you will never change Aviation as it's in Standard lol.


----------



## Atomic77 (May 29, 2022)

In my humble opinion people should just use whatever works best for them. On the other hand I doubt it but I've never seen a laptop with ps/2 ports.

Correct me if im wrong but I have never seen a LAPTOP with a PS/2 port.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2022)

Atomic77 said:


> In my humble opinion people should just use whatever works best for them. On the other hand I doubt it but I've never seen a laptop with ps/2 ports.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but I have never seen a LAPTOP with a PS/2 port.



I have, in 1998


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2022)

Atomic77 said:


> In my humble opinion people should just use whatever works best for them. On the other hand I doubt it but I've never seen a laptop with ps/2 ports.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but I have never seen a LAPTOP with a PS/2 port.


I've seen laptops old enough they didnt even have USB, they had PS/2 and LPT and all the goodies

And if you werent careful closing the lid, you'd lose an appendage


----------



## caroline! (May 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> We also settled on one single voltage (240v 10A) instead of the mishmash you guys use, I still love that Murrica invented slow drip coffee and convinced themselves it's the superior option for the refined palate... instead of being forced to do it since your power sockets cant handle an electric kettle (and the old style stove type kettles felt too british or something)
> 
> (Average US socket ~1100W, UK sockets 3000W, Au sockets 2400W)
> Average UK Kettle is 2800W, Au 2400W Average US kettle is... 1100W
> ...



But I'm not from the US






If this is a competition then I think I've already won, can pull 3840W from regular sockets. Technically they clones of the _IECEE 7/1_, their design is as old as the US one, unsafe and probably a fire hazard if the wiring is old, but hey, they work and there's no need to update the regulations.

No need for electric kettles, ovens, toasters... gas is cheaper and more popular, coffee percolators, tea kettles, etc are stovetop (thanks, brits). Natural gas, not the liquid petrol fuel americans call gas for... some reason. Fun fact: I don't have a single electric _thing _on my kitchen -except for the fridge, and lights obv- and I've been to the US once and EVERYTHING they have uses electricity, EVEN THE STOVE, fellas can't even boil an egg or make a toast if the power goes out  that's just sad imo.


----------



## R-T-B (May 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Or simply use one of these?
> View attachment 249157
> 
> 
> My Z690 Aorus Master motherboard doesn;t have it either.


An old keyboard like an IBM model M won't work with those.  You'd need an active converter, which costs more...  not much more though, like $20.00 if you really care.



P4-630 said:


> So an adapter does work.


Passive ones only work sometimes.  Depends on if the keyboard can speak usb internally.



Mussels said:


> Average US socket ~1100W


By what metric?  15A has been the norm for nonlighting for years, and new homes are nearly all 20A.

No one is plugging their computer into a light socket.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2022)

USB is superior since USB-C can power a kettle.
Case closed!

I blame my ADHD for derailing this thread.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2022)

caroline! said:


> But I'm not from the US
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have NG where I live, Hot Showers, Cooked food from a flame, furnace during winter


----------



## Icon Charlie (May 29, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> PS/2 is a feature I like to have, honestly.  Still hard to beat for keyboards.


I was diagnosed with Carpal Tunnel in both hands back in 1995.  I got my Carpal tunnel from straight line keyboards. I was borderline a surgery candidate. Back then surgery had a 50% complete loss of the use of the hands. I've seen many artists and people lose their ability to make a livelihood I avoided the surgery. I went completely ergonomic back then and avoided surgery ever since.  I have been using MicroSoft Natural Elite ever since.   However I can not go back to a straight keyboard, so PS/2 is for me, because I am only comfortable in tying with a  MicroSoft Natural Elite and nothing else.  I've tried over the years but  my hands will only just work well this that only style of keyboard. 

Other things that I have in my office space is a 1950's secretary's desk. a EtakCity M910 Vertical mouse, an all metal Industrialized keyboard holder.   A expensive all steel office chair and a foot rest.   The office workspace is to my ergonomic specifications.

So in 27 years I was able to save my hands while continuing being as active into business/tech as possible.

So again. What is something being obsolete?   In these current times I find it more and more just another marketing ploy to sell to the consuuuuumer/sheeple/masses.  Yes things can and will go obsolete  but lets be clear about that too.  You have to decide what will and what will not work for you instead of some talking head that you only seen on a screen trying to sell you the newest and bestest item of the day.


----------



## looniam (May 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> We also settled on one single voltage (240v 10A) instead of the mishmash you guys use, I still love that Murrica invented slow drip coffee and convinced themselves it's the superior option for the refined palate... instead of being forced to do it since your power sockets cant handle an electric kettle (and the old style stove type kettles felt too british or something)
> 
> (Average US socket ~1100W, UK sockets 3000W, Au sockets 2400W)
> Average UK Kettle is 2800W, Au 2400W Average US kettle is... 1100W
> ...


1. the average USofA socket* is 120v20amps for the same 2400watts as you buddy 
the USofA has the same 120v(center tap) 60Hz everywhere for residential service. its not a problem to have 240v-40/50amp (~7k watts) service for appliances or don't sweat the load (maybe pun?) about local codes over one socket and know what your doing - like my buddy who grows in his basement - a home depot is right around the corner. maybe that mismash is more of "options."
*permanent lighting fixers are different but those to be on completly separate circuits(s) thats comparable to GFI receptacles for anything near water - separate circuits. but as always check local codes.

admittedly there are draw backs aside from MachineLearning's fine point on safety of the sockets - its a passage of right here to be a 5y/o and stick a butterknife, screwdriver or paper clips in one. but hey! at lease they updated the codes so all receptacles are 16" (40.5cm) above the floor - instead of at the baseboards - it has cut down on the darwin awards . . unfortunately. 

2. 120v was decided cuz not light bulb filament could handle 240 volts at the time. blame it and the cascading quagmires it caused *on early adapter tax*. 


> *Europe*
> 
> Europe was lagging behind the United States, which led to the adoption of higher-voltage standards. Metal filament lamps capable of running at higher voltages were developed near the beginning of the 20th century. This breakthrough led Germany to switch to the 220V system to increase its distribution capacity. The 220V system spread to the rest of Europe, increasing to the current standard of 230V. Germany decided on 50 Hz, which is how the world ended up with two standard currents, 50 Hz and 60 Hz to go along with the two main voltages.


(there's wikipedia among many other sources out there)

well, after all that to say:

its not like PS/2 ports are getting shoved down anyone's throat. personally it wouldn't bother me if the board has all the features i need/want.

plus i have a big box of dell keyboards in my closet. *STOP THE E WASTE! *


----------



## Wirko (May 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I blame my ADHD for derailing this thread.


That must be some kind of obsolete connector. If I'm allowed to guess, you tripped over a cable because the ADHD connectors are screwed in their place and can't just unplug.


----------



## Bones (May 29, 2022)

Use what works for you in your situation and be done with it. 

I don't need to justify to anyone here what I'm using, I use what I use because it's mine to use if I want, suits my situation and that's all folks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2022)

Bones said:


> Use what works for you in your situation and be done with it.
> 
> I don't need to justify to anyone here what I'm using, I use what I use because it's mine to use if I want, suits my situation and that's all folks.


Same here.


----------



## caroline! (May 29, 2022)

Icon Charlie said:


> I was diagnosed with Carpal Tunnel in both hands back in 1995.  I got my Carpal tunnel from straight line keyboards. I was borderline a surgery candidate. Back then surgery had a 50% complete loss of the use of the hands. I've seen many artists and people lose their ability to make a livelihood I avoided the surgery. I went completely ergonomic back then and avoided surgery ever since.  I have been using MicroSoft Natural Elite ever since.   However I can not go back to a straight keyboard, so PS/2 is for me, because I am only comfortable in tying with a  MicroSoft Natural Elite and nothing else.  I've tried over the years but  my hands will only just work well this that only style of keyboard.
> 
> Other things that I have in my office space is a 1950's secretary's desk. a EtakCity M910 Vertical mouse, an all metal Industrialized keyboard holder.   A expensive all steel office chair and a foot rest.   The office workspace is to my ergonomic specifications.
> 
> ...


Oh boy I still have a Natural Elite in a box around, it was my first keyboard, paired with a ball mouse and an amber CRT. Using it was an odd experience to say the least but I had it for years.
Then I found the IBM terminal keyboard I use now, it's bulky, it has no ctrl keys and a good chunk of function keys are basically useless since they were made for specific use with a terminal and not a PC but all the core ones work so I won't be replacing it. The cable was cut when I found it so I soldered a PS/2 from a dead cheap keyboard and that was it.

My desk is old as well, all wrought iron and hard wood, weighs a ton but it's sturdy and can withstand any Elden Ring ragequit punch.



R-T-B said:


> No one is plugging their computer into a light socket.


Am I going to grab a E26 plug and wire it to a power strip to see if any of the 1880's screw-in sockets I have can power my computer at full load?

Yes, I am. Now if you'll excuse me.


----------



## Wirko (May 29, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Am I going to grab a E26 plug and wire it to a power strip to see if any of the 1880's screw-in sockets I have can power my computer at full load?
> 
> Yes, I am. Now if you'll excuse me.


Hey, wear a helmet and safety goggles.


----------



## looniam (May 29, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Am I going to grab a E26 plug and wire it to a power strip to see if any of the 1880's screw-in sockets I have can power my computer at full load?
> 
> Yes, I am. Now if you'll excuse me.





Wirko said:


> Hey, wear a helmet and safety goggles.





i'd suggest a (class C!) fire extinguisher be handy also.

unless you're like me and watch things burn . . with hot dogs!


----------



## caroline! (May 30, 2022)

Wirko said:


> Hey, wear a helmet and safety goggles.


Always.


looniam said:


> View attachment 249269
> i'd suggest a (class C!) fire extinguisher be handy also.
> 
> unless you're like me and watch things burn . . with hot dogs!



I had the better idea of wiring the plug to a 1000W toaster and nothing caught fire. I had already replaced the wiring for these sockets last year so it's not like it was going to be super unsafe, it's less than 6 amps anyway. Talk about backwards compatibility.

My PC uses less than 1000W so I'll call it a success although having to unscrew the plug every time you wanted to move an appliance must've been a small PITA, but it's not like there were much appliances back then anyway, even if your family was wealthy enough to have electrics at home when everyone else used candles or gas lamps.


----------



## looniam (May 30, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Always.
> 
> 
> I had the better idea of wiring the plug to a 1000W toaster and nothing caught fire.


sorry to say i am disappointed in your results.  


caroline! said:


> I had already replaced the wiring for these sockets last year so it's not like it was going to be super unsafe, it's less than 6 amps anyway. Talk about backwards compatibility.


not to get all OT but too lazy to PM instead of here . . .

i really wouldn't be so concerned of the wires to the existing socket - but the adapter itself; i'm sure there is just a smallish flat piece of metal (inside) suppling both plugs and lightbulb. i'd also suspect it was derated on that and might/would have wiggle room with only one plug in use.

and fwiw, i  (maybe) remember something my grandmother said about people being scared of house fires - shoddy tube/wire back then. she lost her younger sister to one and feared both electric and fire until her death.

and boy did she have my dad beat my ass for playing with matches. 

back OT:

PS/2 4eva!


----------

